

ARM clockless processors (power savings for mobile devices) - jacquesm
http://www.handshakesolutions.com/Technology/Index.html

======
trezor
Maybe I simply wasn't willing to digg deep enough, but that seemed more like
marketing material than anything technical of real value to hacker-type
people.

Some circuit designs, examples etc of how you can make truly clockless designs
that "just plug and play" would have been appreciated.

